# Safari très lent au démarrage



## claudius (22 Novembre 2010)

Depuis longtemps *Safari rame au démarrage sur mon iMac*, je suis d'ailleurs passé à Firefox.

Je  l'utilise tout de même parfois et au démarrage : plus d'une minute  d'attente, si j'ai pris soin de fermer les onglets avant la fermeture,  sinon c'est beaucoup plus long.

Je suis passé à 5.0.3, le  phénomène existe depuis 4, même chose pour l'évolution des système  (10.6.5, aujourd'hui mais c'était pareil avec le 10.5)

*Auriez vous une idée ?* je ne trouve rien à jeter, au nom de Safari, dans les pref. ou les library

Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2010)

claudius a dit:


> Depuis longtemps *Safari rame au démarrage sur mon iMac*, je suis d'ailleurs passé à Firefox.
> 
> Je  l'utilise tout de même parfois et au démarrage : plus d'une minute  d'attente, si j'ai pris soin de fermer les onglets avant la fermeture,  sinon c'est beaucoup plus long.
> 
> ...



*Note du modo :* avant de suivre les excellents conseils de subsole, commence donc par lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête d'applications, comme ça, la prochaine fois, je ne serais pas obligé de déplacer ton topic ! 

Bonjour,
1 - Vire tous les Top sites.
2 - Réinitialise Safari avec ces réglages:







Edit:
Pour les Top Sites, clique sur l'onglet  Top Sites dans la barre de Safari, ensuite => Modifier (en bas) vire tous les Top Sites,clique sur Terminer (en bas).
Efface également l'historique.
Et seulement ensuite, réinitialise Safari comme sur la capture d'écran.


----------



## claudius (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci Subsole

Mais j'avais déjà réinitialisé (totalement, tant qu'à faire)  Safari et les Top sites dans le même mouvement.

Une autre piste ?


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2010)

claudius a dit:


> Merci Subsole
> 
> Mais j'avais déjà réinitialisé (totalement, tant qu'à faire&#8230  Safari et les Top sites dans le même mouvement.
> 
> Une autre piste ?



Le fait de virer les Top sites en utilisant '_ma procédure'_, évite qu'ils reviennent et ralentissent Safari à nouveau.
Ce n'est pas exactement la même chose que de réinitialiser _simplement_ Safari.
Si, Safari se lance avec une page d'accueil à l'ouverture, désactive là.
Sinon, si tu as des extensions, désactive les.
Ensuite le ménage habituel, avec OnyX (lancement des Scripts, réparation des autorisations, nettoyages des caches, etc.)

PS 
Si, tu utilises un Coupe-feu ou LittleSnitch, fais un test en les désactivant.

PS 2
Fais un test à partir d'une autre session.


----------



## claudius (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon, j'ai viré les Top sites et Leech.
J'ai aussi désactivé Ad Block

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

Après relance de l'ordi : Safari se lance en 6 secondes, mais ensuite, c'est la tourniquette durant 20 sec. avant de pouvoir l'utiliser. Sur FireFox lancement en 8 sec puis utilisabilité immédiate.
Je n'avais pas mesuré avant mais c'est ce problème d'attente qui me fâche même si là c'est tout de même réduit, je ne dis pas avec une fermeture sans fermeture des onglets (pas essayé).
As-tu la même attente ?


----------



## subsole (22 Novembre 2010)

claudius a dit:


> Bon, j'ai viré les Top sites et Leech.
> J'ai aussi désactivé Ad Block
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------
> ...



Effectivement, c'est déjà mieux, mais ce n'est pas encore le top.

Avec Snow Léoapard 10.6.5 à jour et Safari 5.0.3 (+ six extensions actives dont Adblock)
- Lancement de Safari 1,2 sec. 
- Depuis Safari lancé sans page d'accueil (page blanche), je  clique sur le signet= +/- 1,2 sec, parfois 6,8 sec :mouais: pour charger la page_ Actu Mac_ de Macgénération.

Avec Snow Léoapard 10.6.5 à jour & Firefox 3.6.12 ( une extension).
Lancement de Firefox 1,4 sec.
- Depuis Firefox lancé sans page d'accueil (page blanche), je  clique sur le signet= +/- 8,6 sec, parfois 15 sec :mouais: pour charger la page_ Actu Mac_ de Macgénération.

Dans un cas comme dans l'autre jamais de _ballon de plage_.

As tu essayé en virant tous les plug-ins de Safari et/ou à partir d'une autre session?

À mon avis, Firefox est un veau par rapport à Safari.


----------



## claudius (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci Subsole.

Je vais donc conserver ce veau de FireFox en tant que navigateur principal


----------

